# I'm Going to a a Hollywood Event. Any Advice?



## Cli-Fi (May 13, 2018)

So. My job search is getting very interesting. I have an opportunity to attend a Hollywood event in NYC next week. It's a big opportunity for me, in my personal life. I literally suck at networking and going up to random people by myself. And this event will be filled with celebrities and media people. Has anyone ever dealt with these types of events? Any advice for someone who has never really gone to any of these sorts of conferences before? I'm not going there seeking a job, but I will most likely be meeting my next boss and not even know it until I get hired months or even years later.​​


----------



## Alex The G and T (May 13, 2018)

Hollywood is not in NYC.

But seriously... I recently went to such a thing in San Francisco; where my daughter was showing her portfolio, as a nearly-graduating MA in Fashion Design.  Rather an art school version of presenting a Master's Thesis, I gather.  It was a sort of an "Expo" format with hundreds of students arranged with their presentations and a fashion show and speeches going on.  It was a noisy chaos; with, allegedly, famous fashion-world figures, allegedly scouting for talent.

A totally alien world for me, to be sure.  Utterly fascinating as a people-watching event.  I was stunned when any of these aliens actually tried to engage me in discussion about things of which I know f*ck-all.

So here's the useful points:  These people are aching to tell you about themselves.  They have a mentally rehearsed spiel.  The only encouragement required is an occasional positive murmur or vague statement. Stroke your chin and nod wisely.  "Oh, I love that one," was my most useful line.

And then, like any other crazed party, among strangers; someone will say or ask something that you actually know something about...  Well there you go... suddenly you have something to say.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 13, 2018)

Alex The G and T said:


> Hollywood is not in NYC.
> 
> But seriously... I recently went to such a thing in San Francisco; where my daughter was showing her portfolio, as a nearly-graduating MA in Fashion Design.  Rather an art school version of presenting a Master's Thesis, I gather.  It was a sort of an "Expo" format with hundreds of students arranged with their presentations and a fashion show and speeches going on.  It was a noisy chaos; with, allegedly, famous fashion-world figures, allegedly scouting for talent.
> 
> ...



Shhhh... Don't tell them that.

I'm actually hoping I'll impress some of these people with my knowledge about the industry. I follow box office openings and TV ratings religiously in my spare time. And it's my dream to be a TV executive. I guess it's akin to if you would follow the upcoming fashion trends and the string/fabric that is popular.


----------



## Danny McG (May 13, 2018)

Don't forget to thank all the little people who helped you on your way


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 13, 2018)

I've some experience with business conventions and a few events with media personalities - though probably not at the level you're facing! See if these help:

1. Just try and relax and be yourself
2. Have a few succinct lines to cover what you do, your interests, and strengths, but try not to talk about yourself too much - listen
3. Mingle with as many people as possible, but don't overstay your welcome
4. If you tell people this is your first media event, most will be sympathetic or enthusiastic for you. Be helpful to others in turn.
5. Good manners are gold - say _thank you_ to any help, offers, or advice you're given, even if it may appear useless
6. Don't engage in any arguments, or topics that may cause arguments - especially politics and religion! 
7. Try to avoid being star struck - treat people as people, and just be respectful


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 13, 2018)

Practise your pitch lines. Be interested in others, not self absorbed. Bring some business Cards. Be yourself


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 13, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> 4. If you tell people this is your first media event, most will be sympathetic or enthusiastic for you. Be helpful to others in turn.



I think that would be a great opener/ice breaker. Thanks. Some of my favorite actors/media personalities will be there as it's a TV upfront, so I'll try not to get star struck.


----------



## WarriorMouse (May 13, 2018)

Consider everything Brian said as written in stone.
Number 7 is important, they already have enough people fawning all over them as it is.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 13, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Practise your pitch lines. Be interested in others, not self absorbed. Bring some business Cards. Be yourself



I'm not sure I'll be pitching anything other than myself lolz. It'll be nice to just be in the same room as TV business and media business people for a change. It's hard to find people also interested in that stuff.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 13, 2018)

WarriorMouse said:


> Consider everything Brian said as written in stone.
> Number 7 is important, they already have enough people fawning all over them as it is.



My ex-gf was a crazy celebrity stalker who is now moving to LA just to be close to her favorite celebs. I don't even take selfies. So hopefully that will work to my advantage.


----------

